# Laptop runtergefallen - kann man das wieder "hinbekommen"?



## Shubidu (10. November 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte hier mal mein Glück versuchen. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja ähnliches schon mal gesehen/erlebt und einen Tipp, was man da am Besten machen kann.

Der Laptop auf den Bildern ist vor einiger Zeit aus einer Höhe von ca. 1 Meter auf einen Teppichboden gefallen. ( Aus der Hand gerutscht )
Der Aufprall am Laptop war im geöffneten Zustand an der oben rechten Ecke. Sollte auf den Bildern ja zu erkennen sein. 
Dadurch hat sich der Deckel des Bildschirms so verformt , dass man den Laptop nicht mehr bündig zuklappen kann. Extrem ärgerlich  
Funktionieren tut er übrigens noch einwandfrei, auch das Display hat keinen Schaden genommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man sowas vielleicht wieder hinbiegen oder hat jemand einen guten Rat ? Wäre euch super dankbar !!

Beste Grüße,
Shubidu


----------



## rabe08 (10. November 2015)

Zerlegen, bis Du nur noch das nackte Gehäuseteil vor Dir hast und ganz (!!!) Vorsichtig (!!!) wieder so weit möglich in Form bringen. z.B. auf ein dickes Holzstück legen und sachte mit einem relativ leichten Schlichthammer, 200 g, und ggfs. einem Nylonhammer. Lieber mehr leichte Schläge als wenige starke. 

Und natürlich alles auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

Kurz:


NEIN

Die Chance jetzt noch was zu beschädigen ist größer als wenn alles so bleibt. Sollte bei der Reparatur das Display etwas kaputt gehen, hast du größere Probleme als den optischen Makel. Das es nicht mehr ganz zu geht ist schade aber kein Beinbruch solang du es in Zukunft weniger wirfst.


----------



## rabe08 (10. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kurz:
> 
> 
> NEIN
> ...



Darum eben das Display vorher ausbauen... wie schon gesagt.<-


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. November 2015)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Zerlegen, bis Du nur noch das nackte Gehäuseteil vor Dir hast und ganz (!!!) Vorsichtig (!!!) wieder so weit möglich in Form bringen. z.B. auf ein dickes Holzstück legen und sachte mit einem relativ leichten Schlichthammer, 200 g, und ggfs. einem Nylonhammer. Lieber mehr leichte Schläge als wenige starke.


Ähem, das ist blanker Unsinn.
Durch die im Material durch den Sturz gespeicherten Spannungen wir es bei weiteren Belastungen nur reißen.
Entspannen könnte man nur mit behutsamen Erhitzen ohne innere Komponenten.

Da kann man aber, wie schon erwähnt, nur mehr beschädigen.

Also würde ich den optischen Fehler in Kauf nehmen und bei korrekter Funktion mit dem Gerät weiter arbeiten.


----------



## flotus1 (10. November 2015)

Wenn du nicht zufällig eine Ausbildung als Feinblechner hast würde ich auch die Finger davon lassen.
Das Material hat bei der ersten Verformung einen Teil seiner Duktilität eingebüßt. Die Chance dass es beim Zurückverformen zu noch größeren Schäden kommt ist hoch.


----------



## Shubidu (12. November 2015)

Ich danke euch vielmals!! Hab mir zwar ohnehin wenig bis gar keine Hoffnung gemacht, den Versuch hier zu Fragen wollte ich aber nicht auslassen  
Ich lasse die Finger davon.  

Besten Dank  noch mal


----------

